# Why is ntop such an old version [EXPLAINED]

## albright

I'm just curious if anyone knows why, despite ongoing

work in gentoo (latest changelog from Dec. 13, 2012),

the version of ntop in portage is 4.1?

The latest stable version is 5.01. It builds and runs fine.

Is there some issue with ntop I am unaware of?

TIA,

----------

## lxg

There has been a version bump on bugs.gentoo.org, but apparently, there's a bug to be fixed.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430428

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

>  there's a bug to be fixed. 

 

thanks for that

it seems that bug is:

 *Quote:*   

> In globals-core.c a semicolon is missing.

 

I can see how a problem of that magnitude would hold things up  :Smile: 

(I note that ntop-4.1 crashes for me after an hour or so, whereas

5.01 runs indefinitely)

----------

## papahuhn

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    there's a bug to be fixed.  
> 
> thanks for that
> 
> it seems that bug is:
> ...

 

Made my day.  :Smile: 

----------

